

Object Auto Documentation - JavaScript - vladocar
https://github.com/vladocar/AutoObjectDocumentation

======
vladocar
This project can also be use for learning from other JavaScript libraries.

Example jQuery Object:
[http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2111778/AutoObjectDocumentation/demo...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2111778/AutoObjectDocumentation/demos/autoDocs-
jQuery.html)

